# After Flat Tire car goes to the right



## domy (Dec 5, 2007)

2003 Nissan Sentra Spec v SER


I had a flat tire(Driver front) and was on a spare for a few days untill my new tire came in. While on the spare i drove a little hard "here and there", but not much. i got my new tire on and now whenever i hit the gas(on a flat surface) the car wants to go to the right, but if i keep the steering wheel strait it goes perfectly strait so its not the alignment. What went out of wack? it cant be torque steer cause i hardly step on the gas and it does this.

Also i have 66K miles and was wondering when to change the shocks/struts. I will get new springs when i do this too that would also lower it. Where to go thats cheap in the chicago land area to have shocks replaced? I called midas and they wanted 550 dollars and it would take all day, lol. I was like Ok.... bye! I know i have a few questions here and answers to them would be so helpful!!! thanks!!!! :idhitit:


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

check the tire pressure. as i recall, if the tire pressures of the tires are not the same then the car will pull to the side that is under inflated. that just might solve it ! good luck


----------



## SpeedmanRC (Mar 14, 2006)

ask you local NTB to see how much they what for the labor, if you have the parts they might do it. I work at one in Downers Grove, and I have yet to see some one bring in a set of lowering springs and have them swaped/new struts. It might be easier say have all the parts needed yourself to start with, and ask just how much it would be to install. then they don't really have to mess with the old ones...unless they need the mounts. but it's up to you how far you want to go, you also need an alignment after getting new struts.


----------



## domy (Dec 5, 2007)

I would want to replace all 4 shocks, not struts, and i would have new springs for better performance also. I want to buy 4 KYB GR-2 shocks with Eibach springs. I am 45 minutes away from you, how much would you charge to put these on? I will buy the parts myself. Also i am getting a Centerforce clutch kit soon and how much would you charge to put that on?

"Midas said they would charge me 550 dollars to install the shocks and springs, even though i bought the parts already which is a rip off. My family member is a mechanic and he does all my work for me with a lift etc, but I cant go there for awhile cause i almost got him in trouble going there too much lol. I am not used to paying for labor so its a suprise to me.


----------



## vail1923 (Aug 25, 2009)

hey, i have an '03 sentra se-r spec v ad i have the exact same problem with mine pulling to the right. i was wondering if you ever got yours fixed. and if so, how? any info would be great! thanx!


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

It depends on how hard you are accelerating.I have found front wheel drive cars always tend to torque steer under hard acceleration towards the side with the shorter drive shaft.


----------



## vail1923 (Aug 25, 2009)

well it does it worst under hard acceleration. but it will also pull to the right under and extremely light pull. i know its not tire pressure, or the allignment. ive checked all that countless times. i know a lil about torque-steer too, so i dont think its that, seeing as how the car only just started doing it a while ago.... after running a spare tire for a couple of days on the driver side front... any ideas are appreciated, im lost!


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

Do you run unidirectioal tyres? They havn't put a unidirectional tyre on backwards have they?


----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

My guess, it's torque steer that was always there and now you're really paying attention because you just had work done. There could be a real issue, but it sounds unlike anything I've ever heard of.


----------



## vail1923 (Aug 25, 2009)

i thought it was the tires too, but i tried rotating them, and even bought a whole new set. still no results. been to numerous front end allignment places and even had a laser 4-wheel allignment. and for everyone who thinks its torquesteer, when i bought the car, it DID NOT have this problem. and when it did torque steer it went to the left under hard acceleration. now it goes right under any level of acceleration or decelleration. but it goes strait under a neutral roll. i cant find any mechanic that knows anything about it. ive considered a new differential, but i dont want to waste money by just throwing parts at it. im considering giving up and doing a completed engine/tranny swap. either a sr20det or the qr35. is the qr25 worth thrying to solve this problem??? if not, what is my best bet for a swap??


----------



## cjklefty (Feb 24, 2010)

domy said:


> 2003 Nissan Sentra Spec v SER
> 
> 
> I had a flat tire(Driver front) and was on a spare for a few days untill my new tire came in. While on the spare i drove a little hard "here and there", but not much. i got my new tire on and now whenever i hit the gas(on a flat surface) the car wants to go to the right, but if i keep the steering wheel strait it goes perfectly strait so its not the alignment. What went out of wack? it cant be torque steer cause i hardly step on the gas and it does this.
> ...


I own an 06 ser spec v and i get torque steer without really stepping on the pedal, and when i do step on it the car goes freakin crazy


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Here are some things to check:

Loose or collapsed control arm bushings.
Loose or worn tie rod ends.
Loose or worn inner tie rod sockets.
Loose or broken engine mounts.


----------

